# Loose bearing



## Adam_Berning (Jul 29, 2015)

My fist post here I think but I appreciate all of the help I've gotten just reading posts from others! Anyway, ran into an issue that I wasn't able to find info on. This year I got a '79 Polarkraft flat boat. Trailer needed a lot of work, wiring, lights, winch, tires, and bearings.

I replaced the bearings, races, and seals last weekend. When I got it put back together I have a little play on the inner bearings. Took them back apart and measured. Inner side of spindle is .990" and outer is .998, on both sides. Bearings both measure .999 ID which seems about right as I thought there was about .010 play on the inside with the wheel on.

I'm not real experienced with trailer bearings, but this seems like a lot of play to me. I haven't taken it anywhere for fear of damaging brand new bearings, I'm hoping someone here will be able to guide me in the right direction. The spindle is not excessively worn from what I can tell, but the whole length of the spindles is .990 up to where the outer bearing sits and I can feel it step up a bit to .999. It is this way on both sides. If more information is needed, olease ask. Any help is appreciated. There's a patch of lily pads I'm eager to get back to...thanks!


----------



## safetyfast (Aug 1, 2015)

Not sure what to tell you. Bearings should be a fairly tight fit on the spindle since the inner part of the bearing doesn't turn. I'm guessing either the spindle is some weird metric size or your spindle is worn down from someone running it with a badly worn out bearing. If only the inner bearing has play, I'd lead toward that explanation. Have you measured the inside of the new bearing to be sure it's sized properly? Is the spindle removable so that you could take it to the store and have them try other size bearings? If I understand you correctly, it's that way on both sides? A photo of the spindles might help us identify what you've got.


----------

